# Brookline PD?



## Radio1 (May 19, 2004)

Does anyone know whats the deal with Brookline PD? Are they hiring? When will they hire? How many are they hiring? Just curious b/c I know they are a big department, or are they just another one of those who just hire Laterals.


----------



## 37-99 (May 7, 2002)

No, they do not hire laterals.


----------

